# Electrician help becoming registered in NZ!



## JoeMorant (May 12, 2018)

Myself and my wife are moving to Dunedin next January. I am a UK Electrician with 8 years experience and a level 3 NVQ in installing Electrotechnical systems and equipment. I already have a job lined up but am looking to get registered before I go. I believe that my qualification is recognised by the EWRB and so I am looking to get a registration certificate and practising license. 

On the EWRB website they specify what training is required (Safe working practices, Testing, First Aid and CPR). Does anyone know 1. If this can be achieved in the UK? and 2. Which companies can provide it?

I've found one company... (https://gbconstructiontraining.com/product/new-zealand-eletrical-licensing-programme/) but they want £1500 which quite frankly is taking the biscuit!

Help...?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes you can do the required things in the UK, however I'm well out of touch with the outfits that provide the training nowadays sorry.


----------

